# Timing for 2460 Long Tractor



## deanparker (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone know what the timing is for a 2460 Long Tractor?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Boram (Dec 30, 2018)

deanparker said:


> Anyone know what the timing is for a 2460 Long Tractor?
> Thanks in Advance!



Times off the flywheel should be a triangle thing in there line it up with the mark then line the dots up on the injector pump and there is a line on the injector pump flange


----------

